# Obama "giving away the farm"......for what??



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obama is a complete idiot.......impeachment will soon follow, as the Russians will be glad to inform the terrorists where are nukes are stored.



> Tentative Inspection Program Would Allow Russia to Visit U.S. Nuclear Sites
> The plan, which Fox News has learned was agreed to in principle during negotiations, would constitute the most intrusive weapons inspection program the U.S. has ever accepted.





> FOXNews.com
> 
> Tuesday, October 13, 2009
> 
> ...


*yep, that meeting sure worked out well for us, eh Hillary? * :lol: :lol:



> MOSCOW (Reuters) - U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton failed to win specific pledges from Moscow on tougher sanctions against Iran during a visit to Russia on Tuesday but hailed progress in other areas such as arms control.
> 
> *(yes, appears that negotiating our surrender is coming along just fine!)*
> A senior U.S. official had said before the talks that Clinton wanted to know "what specific forms of pressure Russia would be prepared to join us and our other allies in" if Iran did not keep promises to the international community not to pursue nuclear weapons.
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

more.......



> MOSCOW (AP) -- Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said Tuesday that the threat of sanctions against Iran would be counterproductive, resisting U.S. efforts to win agreement for measures if Iran fails to prove its nuclear program is peaceful.
> 
> Lavrov spoke following talks with U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton, who is trying to gauge Moscow's willingness to join the U.S. in imposing sanctions if Iran fails to come clean on its nuclear activities.
> 
> ...


----------

